# BMW Motorrad launches into the new year with their best January sales ever.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

After the fourth record year in succession in 2014, BMW Motorrad has started the new year with a significant increase in sales. With 6,263 (previous year: 5,438) units, 15.2% more motorcycles and maxi scooters were supplied to customers worldwide in January 2015 than in the previous year.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "Following the fourth record year in succession, 2015 is off to a very successful start for BMW Motorrad. With 6,263 vehicles sold and a growth of 15.2% it is the best January in company history. Never before have we sold more motorcycles in the first month of the year than in January 2015. Our current model range is meeting a strong demand worldwide. Numerous innovative and emotional vehicles will be supplementing our product portfolio this coming season."

The new BMW S 1000 RR will be in dealerships from spring 2015. The supersports model goes into the next generation with increased engine output, a weight reduction of 4 kg and even further enhanced usability. Meanwhile there are two new boxer models lined up for the start next season: the new BMW R 1200 R and the R 1200 RS. And BMW Motorrad is also continuing its series of characteristic parallel twins in the mid-range segment with a new edition of the F 800 R.

Then there is the S 1000 XR: the fourth model in the family of powerful, sports-oriented motorcycles with a 4-cylinder in-line engine. It combines the qualities of the BMW Motorrad GS, Touring and Sport models to create a whole new category of motorcycle - Adventure Sport.


----------

